# Trimming hooves



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anybody have video of trimming the hooves. I do mine, but I don't feel I never take enough off cause I'm scared. My one does hooves fork out so I know I do not trim enough out of the inside hoof so they touch and push the hooves out. Maybe I should have my vet do one when he comes out for my foal since he is also my goat vet. I never had anyone show me so maybe its why I feel I still don't trim enough off. Any good advice, pics of trimming or video? Least I keep the toe short  I have a great pair of shears but what else do you guys use?


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

hope this helps, I always worry about taking to much myself

http://www.boergoatshome.com/hooves.php

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/hoof-trim-rf.htm

i found this one youtube but I cant get it to load, maybe it will for you


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i have pictures on my website but no video. I need to get video done but it takes having someone there to hold the camera 

look under goat basics then hoof trimming


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I start with the toe, from the bottom of course. I trim down flush. Until the hoof wall is white. If the toe is long it tends to be dark and I cut it down till its white. That way I know I have removed all the old growth. I then work to take off any of the base that is needed to level the foot. I also take off enough heel to level the foot. I always remove any old or dead hoof material as it is grounds for problems later. Goats look so nice with fresh feet. 

With kids take it much slower and a lot less. If you attempt to trim a kid the same as an adult you will nick them everytime. So take them much easier. Kids generally have correct feet, so if you start maintaining them from a young age its not a lot of work. They just need simple trimmings to keep them correct.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

I never had anyone show me how to trim hooves either and I'm afraid I wasn't doing the greatest job on some of them early on. But I started using a Dremmel to trim hooves this year with amazing results! I have been able to correct some feet that were in poor condition and all the goats hooves now look like a kids would!
I love my Dremmel!
Lois


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats a dremmel?


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

A Dremmel is a woodworking tool that you can put a sanding band on (a circular band with sandpaper on it) and it sands the hoof down to the desired level as it spins. Very cleanly and without pinching the hoof as some clippers will. The great thing is that you get a very even trim even across the pad of the foot too so when you set the foot down on the ground, it is perfectly level.
I had a buck that was going down on his pasterns because he was so difficult to get his feet done before you hit the quick and since using the Dremmel, he has come right back up. At the last show he was at (where he took Grand in both rings!), both judges commented on his correct legs and feet!


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. That does sound like a terrific idea.


----------

